# تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2008)

سافر عصام الحضري حارس مرمى منتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي المصري لكرة القدم صباح اليوم الخميس إلى سويسرا من أجل الانضمام لصفوف نادي سيون السويسري رغم رفض ناديه المصري لهذه الصفقة.

وكان النادي السويسري تقدم بعرض لضم الحارس الشهير مقابل 400 ألف دولار بعد تألقه مع المنتخب المصري في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الأخيرة بغانا التي حصل فيها على لقب أفضل حارس مرمى في أفريقيا للمرة الثانية على التوالي، ولكن الأهلي رفض العرض بشكل قاطع بسبب ضآلة المقابل المادي.

وترددت أنباء عن اصطحاب الحضري لأسرته إلى سويسرا بعد توصله لاتفاق مع النادي السويسري الذي تلقى رد الاهلي بالرفض قبل أيام قليلة.

وفيما يبدو أن الحضري استند في قراره بترك الاهلي على لائحة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) التي تمنح اللاعب الذي تجاوز عمره 28 عاما الحق في الانتقال لاي نادي آخر دون الحصول على موافقة ناديه بشرط أن يكون هذا اللاعب قد أمضى عدد محدد من السنوات مع ناديه الاصلي حيث يمكن للاعب وقتها الانتقال إلى نادي آخر مع تعويض ناديه الاصلي ماديا.

وينتظر اجتماع لجنة الكرة في الاهلي خلال ساعات لمناقشة الوضع الراهن بعد هروب الحضري ، خاصة وأن الفريق في منتصف مشواره بالدوري المحلي لهذا الموسم.


----------



## spider boy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة يا خضرى 
مكنش العشم انك تعمل كدة​


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

يابت ابعدى عن الاهلى بدل ما اضربك
هتسكتى ولا اقول اللى بعتهولى على الياهو
قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك قال
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وسلميلى على الزمالك يازمالكويه:t33:


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



spider boy قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة يا خضرى
> مكنش العشم انك تعمل كدة​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بئى عشن متجبوش سيرة الاهلى تانى
على الاقل اللعبيبة بتوعنا مش بيطفشووووووووووو:spor2::spor2:*


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



twety قال:


> يابت ابعدى عن الاهلى بدل ما اضربك
> هتسكتى ولا اقول اللى بعتهولى على الياهو
> قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك قال
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وسلميلى على الزمالك يازمالكويه:t33:



*اهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انتى حتمسكهالى زلة يعنى
يا بنتى احنا روحنا حلوةةةةةةةة
ومش بيهمنا الكلام ده
الدور والباقى على النادى الى الاعيبة بتوعو اتخنئو منه وطفشو
وبعدين الى بعتهولك ده عادى يعنى
اكيد واحد اهلاوى عمله بردو
عشن روح الحقد الى فيكو ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kajo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

احنا كنا ناوين نجيبه عندنا فى نادى الكنيسه بتاع المهرجان

وبدل ما كنا نغنيله ارقص يا حضرى

كنا هنرنمله ونقوله اتعمد يا حضرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خبر جامد جدا


----------



## s_h (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ههههههههههههههههههه الحضرى مكمل مع الاهلى و مش مسافر
و الدليل انة لعبة المطش الاخير مع المصر 
هههههههههه


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*:smil13: ليه كده يا حضرى طيب تتدفع كام ونسبيبك  بس جدع الحضرى بيدور على مستقبله ومتبع نظرية الندلة كنز لا يفنى ولا يستحدث من عدم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



kajo قال:


> احنا كنا ناوين نجيبه عندنا فى نادى الكنيسه بتاع المهرجان
> 
> وبدل ما كنا نغنيله ارقص يا حضرى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
احتمال كان يوافق 
ما هو اهلاوى بئى
هى دى اخلاقهم  يبيعوا اى حاجة عشن الفلوس حتى فريقهم
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه الحضرى مكمل مع الاهلى و مش مسافر
> و الدليل انة لعبة المطش الاخير مع المصر
> هههههههههه



*يا باشا مهندس انت بتتكلم فى ايه
انا مش بخترع
وانا مقلتش انه حيسافر لانه سافر فعلا خلاااااااص
والدنيا كلها عرفت
وميرسى ياباشا عالمرور
وسلملى عالاجوان وارقص يا حضرىىىىى*


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *:smil13: ليه كده يا حضرى طيب تتدفع كام ونسبيبك  بس جدع الحضرى بيدور على مستقبله ومتبع نظرية الندلة كنز لا يفنى ولا يستحدث من عدم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عشن تعرف ياباشا هما دول الاهلاوية
تلاقى الرقص هنا معجبهوش راح يرقص برة
ميرسى يا باشا لمروووووورك
منورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## twety (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ظريف ياكاجو وبتهزر كمان على نجم مصر
نسيت انه بسبببه مدخلش ولا جون ومصر اخدت الكاس
ياسبحان الله
تنسوا كل حاجه حلوة وتفتكروا غلطه واحده
صحيح يا نااااااااااس
غلطه الشاطر بالف :beee:


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



twety قال:


> ظريف ياكاجو وبتهزر كمان على نجم مصر
> نسيت انه بسبببه مدخلش ولا جون ومصر اخدت الكاس
> ياسبحان الله
> تنسوا كل حاجه حلوة وتفتكروا غلطه واحده
> ...



*غلطة ايه يا بنتى الى بتتكلموا عليها
ماهو سااااب النادى كله عشن الفلوس
بئى دى غلطة
دى وطينة وقله قصل
صحيح لاعيبة بتوع فلوس وبس
مافيش انتماء
يلا بئى تعيشو وتاخدو غيرها بكرة بقية الفريق يروح وراه والاهلى ميلائيش لاعيبة :94:
:mus13::mus13:وارقص يا حضرى:mus13::mus13:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل عنده حق 400الف دولار 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين هوه هيروح يحترف ويجى تانى 
ونرجع ونقووووووووووووووووول 
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على طول 
وبعدين انا مش قايلك مالكيش دعوه بالاهلاى 
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

نيههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

اهو هما دووووووول الاهلاوية 


و طبعا الحضرى بقا عامل زيهم

لية يا اولاد ؟؟؟

لان المثل بيقول من عااااااااااااااشر الاوووووووم!!!

يبقو يخلى الاهلى هو الى يرقص بعد كدة بدل الحضرى او حتى يجبولوا رقاصة بالكهرباء
ههههههههههههههههه

مية مية يا جيلان

شكرا على الاخبار الجامدة دى​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



bisho2010 قال:


> الحضري حيوان



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا بيشو
على المرور الجامد
منور طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



kokoman قال:


> الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل عنده حق 400الف دولار
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين هوه هيروح يحترف ويجى تانى
> ونرجع ونقووووووووووووووووول
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا عندك حق
عشرة عشرين سنة كدى ويرجع ويكون بطل لعب اصلا
وبلاش اهلاوى على طول دى عشن قدمت
فى هربااااااااااان  على طول
سدئنى انا كنت خلاص حيبئى ماليش دعوة بالاهلى بس الخبر استفزنى
حسيت انى عايزة افرح كدى :bud:ههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بئى تعيشوا وتاخدو غيرهااااااااا
:mus13:وارقص يا حضرى:mus13:*


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> نيههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
> 
> اهو هما دووووووول الاهلاوية
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه يا روكى 
رقاصة بالكهرباااااااااا
وسلملى عالاجوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
هععععععععععععععععععععععععععع   مين هنااااااك*


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

جاته خيبة طاب لو عايز يتنقل يتنقل بالمبلغ التافه ده ده  لاعبين اوروبا بيتنقلوا بالملاييييييييييييييين وده بــــــــ 400 الف دولار بس بس وكمان رايح سويسرا مش يروح دورى احسن انجليزى او اسبانى او حتى فرنسى لالالالالالالالالالالا الحضرى اتغابى فى الموضوع ده وده مش غريب لان لعيبة الاهلى كلهم كده هههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش غير الزمالك لاعبته اوفياء وكل التوفيق للزمالك:spor2::spor2:
يال شجع معايا انت وهو 
زمالك زمالك :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> جاته خيبة طاب لو عايز يتنقل يتنقل بالمبلغ التافه ده ده  لاعبين اوروبا بيتنقلوا بالملاييييييييييييييين وده بــــــــ 400 الف دولار بس بس وكمان رايح سويسرا مش يروح دورى احسن انجليزى او اسبانى او حتى فرنسى لالالالالالالالالالالا الحضرى اتغابى فى الموضوع ده وده مش غريب لان لعيبة الاهلى كلهم كده هههههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش غير الزمالك لاعبته اوفياء وكل التوفيق للزمالك:spor2::spor2:
> يال شجع معايا انت وهو
> زمالك زمالك :yahoo::yahoo:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيفهم الواد ده:999:
عندك حق يعلم ربنا
راح على مبلغ تافه:banned:
ما هما الاهلاوية كدى عينهم فارغة:scenic:
يلا بئى بلاش نجيب فى سيرة حد:smile01 ههههههههههههههههههههه
انحنا مهما كان زملكاوية بردو و روحنا حلوةةةةةةةةةةة:love34:*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

كدة ياجيلان انا زعلانة منك اوى وبعيط
وبعد كدة هو عايش بمبدا 
عيش ندل تموت مسطور
مرسية ياقمر :a63:
يازملاكوية


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> كدة ياجيلان انا زعلانة منك اوى وبعيط
> وبعد كدة هو عايش بمبدا
> عيش ندل تموت مسطور
> مرسية ياقمر :a63:
> يازملاكوية



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله
مجبتش حاجة من عندىى
اهه اهلاوية زيكو قالت على شعاركوووووووووووو:yahoo::yahoo:
انداااااااااااال:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك
ريحتينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه صح شعار الاهلاوية 
عيش ندل تموت مستور:beee:


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه صح شعار الاهلاوية
> عيش ندل تموت مستور:beee:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبحااااااااااااااا  :bud:
مش اهلاوية
ده كفاية التيشرتات الحمرا وغل بئى وكدى
وان كان حبيبك طور ........... :thnk0001:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بئى ربنا يتوب عليهم ويرجعوا ويبئو زى الناس العاديين*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

طب ما احنا بنلبس احمر علشان الزملكوية هم احببنا
وشكرا يا جيلان يا زملاكوية


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> طب ما احنا بنلبس احمر علشان الزملكوية هم احببنا
> وشكرا يا جيلان يا زملاكوية



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت متوقعة حد يقلى كدى:t7:
بس سدئنى مش باين عليكو خالص:vava:
وبعدين المقصود بالمثل انكو بتحبوا بعضكو يعنى
ودى حاجة كويسة
اهه بتنفزوا كلام المسيح  (احبوا بعضكم بعضا) هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا اهلاوى:gy0000::gy0000:
ويلا زى بعضه حقلك شكرا عالمرور:gun:*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

بصى بقى ازا كنتى زعلتى من ردى انا اسف جدا
بس المهم مش فى الحضرى المهم دلوقتى فى الدورى 
بردو الدروى اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاوى  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
و مهما تقولو او تعيدو الدورى اهلاوى :a82::a82::a82: اخبطو دمغكم بس راحة لتتعورو


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

حتى لو ده حصل اساسا الكاس للزمالك
زمالك ومالك ومالك :yahoo::smil12:


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> حتى لو ده حصل اساسا الكاس للزمالك
> زمالك ومالك ومالك :yahoo::smil12:



بجد انتو يا زملكوية بتحلمو 
بص انا هقلك نكته شفتها هنا 
مرة واحد زملكاوى اتجوز و فى ليلة الدخلة مراتو قليتلو انا عوزة اعترفلك بحاجة انت مش اول راجل اعرفة وقف الزمالك وقال لية ياربى انا هفضل التانى على طول حتة فى الجواز


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> بصى بقى ازا كنتى زعلتى من ردى انا اسف جدا
> بس المهم مش فى الحضرى المهم دلوقتى فى الدورى
> بردو الدروى اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاوى  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> و مهما تقولو او تعيدو الدورى اهلاوى :a82::a82::a82: اخبطو دمغكم بس راحة لتتعورو



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا يا باشا
احنا مافيش بنا زعل
احنا بنهزر بس
وبعدين الزملكاوية قلبهم ابيض زى منت عارف 
مش زى نااااااااااااس ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> حتى لو ده حصل اساسا الكاس للزمالك
> زمالك ومالك ومالك :yahoo::smil12:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مية مية يا مايكل
زمالك فور ايفر*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> بجد انتو يا زملكوية بتحلمو
> بص انا هقلك نكته شفتها هنا
> مرة واحد زملكاوى اتجوز و فى ليلة الدخلة مراتو قليتلو انا عوزة اعترفلك بحاجة انت مش اول راجل اعرفة وقف الزمالك وقال لية ياربى انا هفضل التانى على طول حتة فى الجواز



*ههههههههههههههههههه
منا قرتها يا باشا
والى منزلها روكى
وهو زملكاوى كمان
مش بقلك روحنا حلوة ههههههههههههههههه
وغير معقدين:t30::t30:*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> منا قرتها يا باشا
> والى منزلها روكى
> وهو زملكاوى كمان
> ...



كدة روكى هيبقى صحبى و هخلية اهلاوى كمان


----------



## totty (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_بت يا جيلان

اطلعى منها انتى

ما تسيبى اللى يسافر يسافر واللى يرجع يرجع

عمالين تقطعوا فى فروته لييييييييييييييه؟

يا زمالكويه يا نماميييييييييين

ههههههههههه_​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> كدة روكى هيبقى صحبى و هخلية اهلاوى كمان



*هاهاها
عشم ابليش فى الجنة
هو احنا زى ناس اقرب فرصة ليها تسافر برة وتسيب النادى بتاعها
لا اصحى احنا زملكاوية
وليست انداااااااااااال*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هاهاها
> عشم ابليش فى الجنة
> هو احنا زى ناس اقرب فرصة ليها تسافر برة وتسيب النادى بتاعها
> لا اصحى احنا زملكاوية
> وليست انداااااااااااال*



يخسارة بكرة هفكر بالكلام دة هيحصل افظع من كدة فى الزمالك
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



totty قال:


> _بت يا جيلان
> 
> اطلعى منها انتى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ازاى
انا اسيبكو فى حالكو
امل حنم على مين
وبعدين مش هو الى غلطان يتقطع فى فروته براحتنا بئى
يلا تعيشو وتاخدو غيرها
:mus13::mus13:واهرب يا حضرى:mus13::mus13:*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

يا خسارة هى الدنيا كدة 
حتى الزملكوية طلعلهم صوت
الله يرحم زمان
:t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> يا خسارة هى الدنيا كدة
> حتى الزملكوية طلعلهم صوت
> الله يرحم زمان
> :t32::t32::t32::t32:



*ايه يابنى
مين دول الى صوت:nunu0000:
وفين ايام زمان دىld:
طيب خلينا فى ايام دلؤتى وشوف الى انتو بتعملوااااا
ومبروك التعادل
عشن احنا جبنا واحد صفر:gy0000:
:gy0000:*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هههههههههههه يااهلووووووية الحضارى مغلتش الرجل بيدور على مسقبلةواى حد لو كان بكانة كان مشى لانة خالص مش يقعد فى الاهلى اكتر من كدة  انا وكل الزمالكوية كنا بتغنيلة اول مسمعنة الخبر دة اهرب ياحضارى


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> هههههههههههه يااهلووووووية الحضارى مغلتش الرجل بيدور على مسقبلةواى حد لو كان بكانة كان مشى لانة خالص مش يقعد فى الاهلى اكتر من كدة  انا وكل الزمالكوية كنا بتغنيلة اول مسمعنة الخبر دة اهرب ياحضارى



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدىىىىى يا زملكاوية وروووووووهم
احلى سلام ليك يا باشا
عشن زملكاوى بس
معلش بئى تفرقة عنصرية
بس بردو  ندااااااااااااااااااالة ههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى رأى الباشا الكبير بيتر
 :mus13::mus13:اشرب يا اهلى:mus13::mus13:*


----------



## s_h (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه يابنى
> مين دول الى صوت:nunu0000:
> وفين ايام زمان دىld:
> طيب خلينا فى ايام دلؤتى وشوف الى انتو بتعملوااااا
> ...



اولن احنا متعدلناش احنا كسبنا واحد صفر 
و ايام زمان الله يرحم خدو ستة رايح خدو اربعة جى دى اتعملت اغنية و اتعملت فيلم انت نيمة على ودانك ولا اية ولسة الجى اصعب و افظع الله يكون فى عنكم من اللى جى


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اجمل خبر سمعته_
_ورونا بقى الاهلى هيعمل ايه بعد الحضرى_​


----------



## s_h (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _اجمل خبر سمعته_
> _ورونا بقى الاهلى هيعمل ايه بعد الحضرى_​



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت كمان زملكوية ربنا يستر عليكم من الصدمات 
يخسارة المشجعين الزملكوية بكرة هتندمو على تشجعكم للزمالك
:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

احنا فزنا لكن انتوا اتعادلتوا بس مستواكم بقى وحشششششششش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يااهلى ولسه ولسه انشاء الله قريب تهبطوا لدورى الدرجة التانية


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _اجمل خبر سمعته_
> _ورونا بقى الاهلى هيعمل ايه بعد الحضرى_​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
هعيمل ملوخية:bud::bud:

ربنا يتولاكووووووووووووووووووو:t19:

اه نسييييييييييييت
:mus13:وارقص :mus13:  يا حضرى :mus13:*


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انت كمان زملكوية ربنا يستر عليكم من الصدمات
> يخسارة المشجعين الزملكوية بكرة هتندمو على تشجعكم للزمالك
> :spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:



*:t9::t9:
يااااا نحم
يلا لا تعليق
وحنشوف مين الى حيندم
:gy0000::gy0000:
وبردو
:999::mus13:اهرب يا حضرى:mus13::ura1::gy0000:

ميغسى عالمرور هههههههههههههه :smile01*


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> اولن احنا متعدلناش احنا كسبنا واحد صفر
> و ايام زمان الله يرحم خدو ستة رايح خدو اربعة جى دى اتعملت اغنية و اتعملت فيلم انت نيمة على ودانك ولا اية ولسة الجى اصعب و افظع الله يكون فى عنكم من اللى جى



*هاهاها
لالالالالالالالالا اصحى
ولو كنت ناسى افكرك
بتونس والكاس
الله يكسفكم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33931

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> احنا فزنا لكن انتوا اتعادلتوا بس مستواكم بقى وحشششششششش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يااهلى ولسه ولسه انشاء الله قريب تهبطوا لدورى الدرجة التانية



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرحبا بيك يا اخى فى الجهاد
وباذن الله تعالى سنقضى على هذه الشلزمة من الاهلاوية:gun:
وان لهم بالمرصاد
وبمشيئة الله تعالى الانتقام قريب:budo:
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتوا قلبتوا الموضوع حرب خلاص
ههههههههههه

و انا معاكم يا زملائى فى الله

جيلان و مايكل انا كدة اطمنت على المتخب الزمكلاوى من بعدى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتوا قلبتوا الموضوع حرب خلاص
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يا باشا
اطمن
وبعدين من بعدك ليه
منت اعد معانا
اوعى يا واد تسبنا و تشمت الاعداء فينا
وميرسى على انضمامك معانا كاحد الزملكاوية العظماء الذين يحاربون ضد كل اهلاوى
ربنا معانااااااااااا هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هاهاها
> عشم ابليش فى الجنة
> هو احنا زى ناس اقرب فرصة ليها تسافر برة وتسيب النادى بتاعها
> لا اصحى احنا زملكاوية
> وليست انداااااااااااال*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا قصدك عشم الحضرى فى اللعب مع المنتخب تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هعيمل ملوخية:bud::bud:
> 
> ربنا يتولاكووووووووووووووووووو:t19:
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه لا وانتى الصادقة هيعملوا فراخ :8_5_19:  :8_5_17:                        ومكرونة :361nl:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا قصدك عشم الحضرى فى اللعب مع المنتخب تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ملعوبة يا مايكل
مية مية 
:ura1::ura1::ura1:*


----------



## s_h (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملعوبة يا مايكل
> مية مية
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:*



يعنى هى بقت كدة ان غاب القط العب يا فار اوك
بصو بقى انا بعترف ان مفيش فريق فى مصر غير الاهلى
ويلى بتشجع الزمالك معلش يا حبيبى بكرة يكبر وياخد المركز التانى
و مش عاوز اشوف فى المنتدى ولا واحد زملكاوى و بلأخص انتى يا جيلان
ولى هيشجع الزمالك هلغى عضويتة اوك :t32::t32:
S_H الاهلاوى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> يعنى هى بقت كدة ان غاب القط العب يا فار اوك
> بصو بقى انا بعترف ان مفيش فريق فى مصر غير الاهلى
> ويلى بتشجع الزمالك معلش يا حبيبى بكرة يكبر وياخد المركز التانى
> و مش عاوز اشوف فى المنتدى ولا واحد زملكاوى و بلأخص انتى يا جيلان
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
الله الله
ده الاهلاوية اخدوا راحتهم اوى:act19:
هو سكتنالو دخل ب ................. ولا ايه 
طيب بئى  زمالك فور ايفر:boxing::boxing:
وورينا  هتعمل ايه:smile01
والى عندك اعمله واعلى ما فى خيلك اركبه واخرك هاته
ومش عارفة الاهلاوية بيطلعوا لسانهم كتير ليه
غلط كدى يا باش مهندش ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> الله الله
> ده الاهلاوية اخدوا راحتهم اوى:act19:
> هو سكتنالو دخل ب ................. ولا ايه
> ...



بصى انا فرحان اوى انهردة وهسيبك تقولى اللى عوزة و السبب انا بقيت عضو مبارك 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## max mike (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا بقيت عضو مبارك برده باركولى


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> بصى انا فرحان اوى انهردة وهسيبك تقولى اللى عوزة و السبب انا بقيت عضو مبارك
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا باشا
عموما عموما يعنى
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك العضوية المباركة
وعقبال الاشراف 
ولو اعرف انك حتبئى طيب كدى لما تبئى عضو مبارك
كنت دعيت يرئوك من زمان
عشن تبطل ترد عليا ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا بقيت عضو مبارك برده باركولى




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
يا باشا
اخيييييييييييرا
كفارة
وعقبال الاشراف يا رب بس مش تتنطط علينا بس لما تبئى مشرف بس هههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا باشا
> عموما عموما يعنى
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك العضوية المباركة
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى
بصى انا لمى امسك اشرف لو غلطى فى الاهلى 
هرميلك كل مشركاتك فى المحزوفات
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى
> بصى انا لمى امسك اشرف لو غلطى فى الاهلى
> هرميلك كل مشركاتك فى المحزوفات
> ههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب
ياااااااااارب
متخليهوش مشرف خااااااااااالص:94:
دعوة من زملكاوية غلبانة وطيبة والموضوع يشهد على كدى:94:
اهىء اهىء اهىء*


----------



## نــاقــد (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هههههههههههههه

ياموسهل عقبال باقي الفريق العسول


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



نــاقــد قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ياموسهل عقبال باقي الفريق العسول



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسووووووول
طيب حدد موقفك
زملكاوى ولا اهلاوى
ااااااااااااااه عقبالهم
يبئى زملكاوى طبحاااااااااااااااااااا
كدى انت منورررررررررررررررر
وابئى ادعيلهم يمكن يخلصوا ونستريح ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا رب
> ياااااااااارب
> متخليهوش مشرف خااااااااااالص:94:
> ...



ان شاء الله همسك اشراف و انت اول عضوة هفصلها :act23::act23:
و مبروووووووووووووووووووووك تعادل الزمالك و عقبال الخسارة :12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:
من s_h الاهلاوى


----------



## s_h (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

مبرووووووووووووك للأهلى فوزة 2 صفر :ab8::ab8::ura1::ura1:
و ان شاء الله فى مطش القمة هدمركم :act23::act23::act23:
من S_H الأهلاوى


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ان شاء الله همسك اشراف و انت اول عضوة هفصلها :act23::act23:
> و مبروووووووووووووووووووووك تعادل الزمالك و عقبال الخسارة :12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:
> من s_h الاهلاوى



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا باذن الله مش هيمسك اهلاوى الاشراف
وبعدين
الله يبارك فيك:spor2::a63:
وليه كدى طيب
ليه قلبكو الاسود الاهلاوى ده وعقبال الخسارة والكلام ده
عموما عموما يعنى
ربنا يسامحك:smil8:*


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> مبرووووووووووووك للأهلى فوزة 2 صفر :ab8::ab8::ura1::ura1:
> و ان شاء الله فى مطش القمة هدمركم :act23::act23::act23:
> من S_H الأهلاوى



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك:smil8:
بس هدمركم دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
انت مش قدهااااااااااا ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك:smil8:
> بس هدمركم دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> انت مش قدهااااااااااا ههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاهلوية جهزين لئى هجوم
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

فيه ايه يا جماعه بس
الحضري عامل كده باتفاق مع الاهلي عشان ياخد تعويض من النادي الاجنبي

وكمان الزملكاويه أخر ناس يتكلموا..عشان تاريخهم مليان فضايح..:smil12:

بدايه من فضيحه ال 6_1 :smil12:ونهايه بالنصاب مرتضى منصور :yahoo:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مالقوش في الورد عيب ..قالوا له يا احمر الخدين

كفاياكم حقد يا زملكاويه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الاهلوية جهزين لئى هجوم
> :12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:



هاهاها
هنشووووووووووووووووووف
وحزااااارى اقابلك فى المعركة
هعععععععععععععععع


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> هاهاها
> هنشووووووووووووووووووف
> وحزااااارى اقابلك فى المعركة
> هعععععععععععععععع



ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههه
ههههه
ههه
ايقى قبلينى لو كسبتو​


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> فيه ايه يا جماعه بس
> الحضري عامل كده باتفاق مع الاهلي عشان ياخد تعويض من النادي الاجنبي
> 
> وكمان الزملكاويه أخر ناس يتكلموا..عشان تاريخهم مليان فضايح..:smil12:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا استاذ دكتور باش مهندس ( محترمين احنا اهه )
هو مش مشى باتفاق من الاهلى ولا نيلة
ده هرب
والتلفزيون والدنيا كلها والاهلاوية قالو كدى بنفسهم
وبعدين لو عايز تفكرنا بستة واحد
ممكن سعادتك تفتكر تونس
والموضوع بتاع تونس موجود بردو والقصيدة الى عملتها عليه عشن متقلش حرمينكو من حاجة بس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33931
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

اية اللى بتعملوة دة كدة خلتو جيلان تزعل مننا . متزعليش يا جيلان 
و احنا هنستعمل معاكم الرئفة و مش هنيجب ستة تانى 
و تانى حاجة لمى تتكلمى تتكلمى على الاهلى و الزمالك بس 
اما لو عوزة توسعى الموضوع و تخلية افريقيا معنديش مشاكل 
ممكن اجبلك مشوار الزمالك افريقيا . :11_1_211v:
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فين:vava:*


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> اية اللى بتعملوة دة كدة خلتو جيلان تزعل مننا . متزعليش يا جيلان
> و احنا هنستعمل معاكم الرئفة و مش هنيجب ستة تانى
> و تانى حاجة لمى تتكلمى تتكلمى على الاهلى و الزمالك بس
> اما لو عوزة توسعى الموضوع و تخلية افريقيا معنديش مشاكل
> ...



*:spor2::spor2:
مين ده الى زعل
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
هو احنا قلبنا اسود زيكوووووو:budo:
انتو فاهمين الكورة غلط
بس انت صعبت عليا 
معلش يا تامر معلش
الحضرى سافر ينحرف  قصدى يحترف وجاى تانى
كلها عشرة خمستاشر سنة ويجىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههه
هااااااااااانت
قضوها كبوات بئى على ما يجىىىىىىىىى
او شوفو اى حد يرقص بداله
والاهلى كله رقاصين يعنى يووووووووووه فنانين:smile01
لا ربنا يتولاكو  يابنى
خلاص كفاية  اصل انا دمعتى قريبة
خرطت على قلبى بصلللللللللللللل*


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحضرى رجع :12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
:12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحضرى رجع :12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:



*ايه ده ايه ده
ازاى ؟ وفين؟ وليه ؟وازاى؟ وامتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> :12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:



*هههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا واد فرحان ليه:bud:
فرحنى معاك:boxing:*


----------



## s_h (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

يعلم ربنا الحضرى رجع انهردة و كامن نخبة من الممثلين راحو استقبلوة فى النادى الاهلى و على رئسهم فاروق الفيشاوى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_مهو يا عينى رجع مضطر _
_مش حبا فى الاهلى مثلا ههههههههههههههههههههههه_

:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## s_h (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

يخسارة الكلام لم يطلع من غير دليل
هتيلى دليل واحد يقول انو رجع غصب عنة
انت مبتسنعيش Tv ولا اية العموم رجع
:12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*الحضري يرفض إتمام التعاقد مع سيون .. ويعود للانتظام مع الأهلي
  الخميس، 28 فبراير 2008 - 21:07
 بقلم : خالد طلعت *  
*الحضري 

رفض عصام الحضري إتمام تعاقده مع نادي سيون السويسري، مؤكدا أنه سيعود يوم الجمعة إلى القاهرة للانتظام في تدريبات الأهلي.

وقال الحضري في تصريحات خاصة لقناة "مودرن سبورت" أنه شعر بالندم على خطئه، وتقدم باعتذار رسمي للنادي الأهلي ومسؤوليه وجماهيره.

وأشار الحضري أنه متقبل أي عقوبة سيوقعها عليه مسؤولي الأهلي بعد رجوعه.

وقال الحضري: "أعلنت من البداية أنني لن أنتقل رسميا إلى سيون إلا إذا حصل الأهلي على حقه كاملا، وبعدما جلست مع رئيس سيون ووجدت أن ذلك لن يحدث ولذا أبلغته بأنني لن أتم تعاقدي وسأعود للأهلي مرة أخرى".

وأعاد أفضل حارس في إفريقيا المبالغ المادية التي حصل عليها من النادي السويسري.

وتمنى الحضري أن تستقبله جماهير الأهلي في مطار القاهرة في السابعة من مساء الجمعة للترحيب بعودته وحتى يتقدم لهم بالاعتذار.

وأشار الحضري أنه تعلم من هذه التجربة جيدا وأكد أنه لن يخوض تجربة احتراف إلا من خلال الأهلي وبموافقته وأكد أنه سينتظم في تدريبات الفريق الأحمر حال عودته، مضيفا "أبلغت رئيس نادي سيون بأنه إذا أراد شرائي فعليه التحدث مع مسؤولي الأهلي والاتفاق معهم".

ومن جانبه كشف أحمد سويلم وكيل اللاعبين والموجود حاليا في سويسرا في تصريحات للقناة ذاتها عن إتخذا الحضري قرر العودة للأهلي بعد شعوره بضعف موقفه القانوني لو اسمترت رغبته فيا الانضمام لسيون.

وتابع سويلم بأن الحضري جلس مع المحامي الألماني المسؤول عن قضية حسني عبد ربه وأطلعه على كافة تفاصيل القضية وأخبره المحامي الألماني أن موقفه القانوني غير سليم وأنه من حق الأهلي وهو ما جعل الحضري يتخذ قرار العودة.*


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> يعلم ربنا الحضرى رجع انهردة و كامن نخبة من الممثلين راحو استقبلوة فى النادى الاهلى و على رئسهم فاروق الفيشاوى
> ههههههههههههههه



*اهىء اهىء اهىء
يا فرحة ما تمت هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _مهو يا عينى رجع مضطر _
> _مش حبا فى الاهلى مثلا ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> :smil12::smil12:​



*ايون يا ايمى
عمل نفسه وطنى وياعالم دماغه فيها ايه
تلائى العرض معجبهوش فقال يرجع احسن
اصل الاهلاوية دول سوسة ومتفهملهمش حاجة
بمية رأى
اعوذ بالله*


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> يخسارة الكلام لم يطلع من غير دليل
> هتيلى دليل واحد يقول انو رجع غصب عنة
> انت مبتسنعيش Tv ولا اية العموم رجع
> :12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:



*ههههههههههههههه
يا عالم يابنى رجع ليه
لو هو وطنى من الاول مكنش رجع:bomb:
ومش اى حاجة تتقال فى التى فى تسدئها
منت عارف الاهلاوية دول سوسة على الاخر
اكيد الحضرى فى دماغه حاجة تانية:thnk0001:*


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*وانا هشوف اخر الاخبار واقلكوووووووووووو
سمعت ان الموضوع فيه شروط وجوابات وكلام كتير كدى
يمكن مش واخد على الرئس برة يا جماعة ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> يخسارة الكلام لم يطلع من غير دليل
> هتيلى دليل واحد يقول انو رجع غصب عنة
> انت مبتسنعيش Tv ولا اية العموم رجع
> :12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159::12bf86~159:


_انهم رفضوا يدولوا البطاقه دى_
_راح عملى فيها وطنى وقال انا والله والوطن ههههههههههههه_
_مهو لو كان اصلا علشان الاهلى زى ما بيقول مكنش عملها من الاول ولا ايه _
:t31:leasantr:t31:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_*بس الحقد بتاع الازملكوية 
يا ساتر يارب عليكم 
ايوه يا جيجي يا فرحة جيجي مكملت 
خدها عصام وطار 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسمعتيش يا جيجي اخر نكته 
بيقولوا قال ايه 
عصوعص فرقع 







جيجي 
تاخدى حتة بطيخة ​
وانتى يا امى انتى وروكى 
مادوا اديكم متتكسفوش
البطيخ كتير 
وارقص  ياحضرى​*_


----------



## emy (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*







> وانتى يا امى انتى وروكى
> مادوا اديكم متتكسفوش
> البطيخ كتير
> وارقص ياحضرى


 
_مش بحب البطيخ _
:t30::t30:​


----------



## s_h (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _مش بحب البطيخ _
> :t30::t30:​



معلش هى متعرفش ان الزملكوية مبيحبوش البطيخ الاحمر 
الزمالك بيحب البطيخ الاقرع هههههههههههههه
برجاء ملاحظت لون الفريق . اسف مشعارف اجبلكم بطيخ
اقرع علشان منعو من السوق ذى ما هيمنعو حاجة اسمها زمالك
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## emy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> معلش هى متعرفش ان الزملكوية مبيحبوش البطيخ الاحمر
> الزمالك بيحب البطيخ الاقرع هههههههههههههه
> برجاء ملاحظت لون الفريق . اسف مشعارف اجبلكم بطيخ
> اقرع علشان منعو من السوق ذى ما هيمنعو حاجة اسمها زمالك
> :12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


:budo::nunu0000::budo:​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_*بعتكوا بعتة وحشة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*معلش يا تامر راحت عليا 
بس متخفش جبتلهم بطيخ ابيض بس مصفر شوية 




وسمعنى سلام صعبت علي نفسى ​*


----------



## s_h (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *معلش يا تامر راحت عليا
> بس متخفش جبتلهم بطيخ ابيض بس مصفر شوية
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة اوى معنها دى بتاعت الاسمعلية 
بس مش مهم نهديها برضو للزملكوية 
شكرا ليكى يا جميل تعبتك معاية معلش
يلة يا زملكوية مستنين ردكم
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _انهم رفضوا يدولوا البطاقه دى_
> _راح عملى فيها وطنى وقال انا والله والوطن ههههههههههههه_
> _مهو لو كان اصلا علشان الاهلى زى ما بيقول مكنش عملها من الاول ولا ايه _
> :t31:leasantr:t31:​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا بنتى
صحيح
الى اختشوا ماتو*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*بس الحقد بتاع الازملكوية
> يا ساتر يارب عليكم
> ايوه يا جيجي يا فرحة جيجي مكملت
> خدها عصام وطار
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تحفة
وجيبالى بطيخ كمان
وتلاقيه مسمم
منتو عايزين تخلصوا من الزملكاوية واحد واحد
ودى طريقتكم
بي ابداااااااااااااااااااااا
مش هسيب الزمالك عمرىىىىىىى
حتى لو اختفى
ومفضلش غير انا وروكى اهلاوية
بس خلى بالك بءى
كوبتك زملكاوى
وان كان كوبتك معنا فمن علينااااااااااا
فهمة طبعاااااااااا
يعنى تتطردوااااااااااااا فى ثانية
يلا بءى لموااااااااا نفسكو يا اهلاوية وقريب هنعملكو قسم تعدوا تعيطوا فيه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> _مش بحب البطيخ _
> :t30::t30:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بحبه بس هستعبت
وبعدين يا ايمى احنا براحتناااااااااا
نعمل الى احنا عايزينه:spor2:
بس مش بناخد حاجة من اهلاويةبءىىىىىى:a63::a63::a63:
واجروا بءى يا اهلاوية العبوا بعيد*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> معلش هى متعرفش ان الزملكوية مبيحبوش البطيخ الاحمر
> الزمالك بيحب البطيخ الاقرع هههههههههههههه
> برجاء ملاحظت لون الفريق . اسف مشعارف اجبلكم بطيخ
> اقرع علشان منعو من السوق ذى ما هيمنعو حاجة اسمها زمالك
> :12BF86~159::12BF86~159:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بءى كدى يا تامر
مكنش العشم
بس انا قلتها قبل كدى
انتو مش فالحين غير فى البطيخ
او الطماطم عشن بتترموا بيها كتير
والحاجات دىىىىىىىىىى
وابءوا شوفو وكستكوا بءى
عشن انتو والاسماعيلى طلعتوا ومبقاش فاضل غيرناااااا:smil15::smil15:*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



emy قال:


> :budo::nunu0000::budo:​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*بعتكوا بعتة وحشة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص​*_



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مممممممممممم
شكلك اهلاوى شمتان
بس الحمد لله
معندناش حاجة تشتمتوا بيها علينا
الدور والباقى عليكو انتو بءى
لموا فضايحكو الاول بعد كدى اتكلموا*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *معلش يا تامر راحت عليا
> بس متخفش جبتلهم بطيخ ابيض بس مصفر شوية
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كماااااااان بطيخ ابيض
يومك مش فايت يا انجى
لعبتى فى عداد عمرك*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة اوى معنها دى بتاعت الاسمعلية
> بس مش مهم نهديها برضو للزملكوية
> شكرا ليكى يا جميل تعبتك معاية معلش
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ردينا والحمد لله
امل ايه يعنى هنسكتلكو مثلا 
يلا اسكت ساكت خالص بءى 
مش عايزة ولا اهلاوى يفتح بئه*


----------



## s_h (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

ربنا يسهل ادينا بنصللكم علشان تكسبو
هو مفيش امل بس هنعمل اية
بنخدكم على قد عقلكم يمكن نكسب فيكم
صواب


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الروح الرياضية يا سلالالالالالالام


----------



## kajo (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

قرار من رئيس الجمهوريه

سيبوه يمشى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



sameh7610 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هى دى الروح الرياضية يا سلالالالالالالام



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يابنى
مش زملكاوية
روحنا عالية ههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



kajo قال:


> قرار من رئيس الجمهوريه
> 
> سيبوه يمشى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن اهه ريح وارتاح
بس يا فرحة ما تمت يا كاجو
على رأى انجى خدها الحضرى وطار*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*هما انتوا كدة 
عاوزين جنازة وتشبعوا فيها لطم 
مين ده الى يتطردنا يابت 
ماشى يا جىجى 
اوعى اشوفك هموتك 
بس للاسف هلاقى دمك احمر بردة 
هتروحى فين ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*حتى انت يا كاجو 
يا خسارة المدربين ​*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هما انتوا كدة
> عاوزين جنازة وتشبعوا فيها لطم
> مين ده الى يتطردنا يابت
> ماشى يا جىجى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تموتى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشم مصر فى كاس العالم*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حتى انت يا كاجو
> يا خسارة المدربين ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
حتى انت يا بروتس
يلا مافيش حد معاكو امشوا بئى
كاجو اسماعيلى يعنى ولاد عم بئى وقرايب فى قلب بعض واطلعوا انتوا منها*


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حتى انت يا كاجو ​*
> 
> _*يا خسارة المدربين *_​


 

ايه ده هو انت مش تعرفى يا انجى ان انا اسما عيلى ولا ايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلش معلش

ده حال كل الاهلاويه يابنتى 

الزهيمر نزل عليهم فجاه احتمال تلاقيهم بكره نسيو اسم النادى  بتاعهم

زى ما نسيو ان الحضرى كان حجر الزاويه بتاع النادى  ومن غيره 

النادى ده ولا اى حاااااااااااااااااااااجه 


و تحياتى


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



kajo قال:


> ايه ده هو انت مش تعرفى يا انجى ان انا اسما عيلى ولا ايه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مية مية
يعنى انتو دلؤتى ولا حااااااااجة
ولسة بءى على ما يتحقق مع الحضرى وشغلانة
ربنا يتولاكو يا بنتى*


----------



## تونى 2010 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

بلاها الحضرى  وعاش الاهلى وجمهوره


ارقص يا امير


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

على فكرة لو حضرى مشى فية امير احنا نادى بنعرف نطلع لعيب
الهم و الباقى على النادى لو سابة لاعب يلوص 
يعنى الزمالك لو مشى منه لعيب مش هيعرف يلعب تانى


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



تونى 2010 قال:


> بلاها الحضرى  وعاش الاهلى وجمهوره
> 
> 
> ارقص يا امير



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
انت جاهز كدى على طول
اه ليكو حق
محنا اتقطعنا اخر متش

يلا اهه مرة من نفسكو
الزمالك هيفضل طول عمره الزمالك يابنى بس هى كبوة وهتعدى هههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> على فكرة لو حضرى مشى فية امير احنا نادى بنعرف نطلع لعيب
> الهم و الباقى على النادى لو سابة لاعب يلوص
> يعنى الزمالك لو مشى منه لعيب مش هيعرف يلعب تانى



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لما نلعب اولانى يا تامر
صلى على النبى هههههههههههههههه
يلا هى كبوة وهتعدى
دنا هموت من ساعة اتنين صفر الاخرانية دىىىىى*


----------



## s_h (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش لما نلعب اولانى يا تامر
> صلى على النبى هههههههههههههههه
> يلا هى كبوة وهتعدى
> دنا هموت من ساعة اتنين صفر الاخرانية دىىىىى*



معلش كلنا لها . و تانى حاجة انتو اتعوتو ان الاهلى يكسبكم يعن بقت حاجة عادية ليكم 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## وسام الشقى (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

*    مــــن مـنـكــــــم بـــلا أخــطاء
 يكتب الراى بصراحــه فــى موضــوع " الحضـــرى"
معلومـة هامــة:
الحضرى يا  مشاهـدى المنتـدى" زمالك- اهلاويـه - اى نادى
حارس مرمى النادى الاهلى المستمرة المتالـق دائمـا يا شباب
وحارس مرمى منتخــب " مــــــصــــــــر "
وربنا يباركــم جميعآ 
مــع تحيات / وســـام الشــقـــــى*
:11_9_10[1]:


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



s_h قال:


> معلش كلنا لها . و تانى حاجة انتو اتعوتو ان الاهلى يكسبكم يعن بقت حاجة عادية ليكم
> ربنا يبركك



*اهىء اهىء اهىء
ايوة يا عم
ليك حق تتكلم
بس مش تتفردوا اوى كدى
كنتو انتو يعنى طلعتوا للنهائى زينا
ولا هو كلام وخلاص*


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



وسام الشقى قال:


> *    مــــن مـنـكــــــم بـــلا أخــطاء
> يكتب الراى بصراحــه فــى موضــوع " الحضـــرى"
> معلومـة هامــة:
> الحضرى يا  مشاهـدى المنتـدى" زمالك- اهلاويـه - اى نادى
> ...



*احنا مقلناش اننا مش بنغلط بس مسمعناش عن لاعيب زملكاوى عمل عملته السودة
يلا اهه اخد جزائة
ربع مليون جنيه كويسين برضه
وربنا يتولاكوا بئى من غيره*


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

الزمالك على النهائى مع انبى والكاس زملكاوى انشاءالله ودى هتكون المرة الــــــ11 وانتوا يا أهلاوية 5 بس لالالالالالالالالالالا اهلى مين ياعم 
:spor22:
وهنفوز بالكاس وهنلاعبكم فى السوبر وهنطحنكم


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الزمالك على النهائى مع انبى والكاس زملكاوى انشاءالله ودى هتكون المرة الــــــ11 وانتوا يا أهلاوية 5 بس لالالالالالالالالالالا اهلى مين ياعم
> :spor22:
> وهنفوز بالكاس وهنلاعبكم فى السوبر وهنطحنكم



*ههههههههههههههههه
قشطة يا باشا
عرفهم مقامهم بئى عشن ميعدوش يتكلموا عالفاضى
وطالعين من الكاس وفاشلين ولسة بيتكلموا
اعووووووذ بالله هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

على فكرة الحضرى فى ماتش الارجنتين كان مهزوز وخايف عشان كده دخل فيه الجونين وده نتيجة عدم الثقة لان لو حد اخد باله قبل الماتش الجمهور كان بيشتمه وهو كان مكسوف حتة كسفة كان منظره وحشششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

هو نهائى الكاس يوك كام اصل انا معرفش ياريت اللى يعرف يقولى عشان مش عايز الماتش ده يفوتنى


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> على فكرة الحضرى فى ماتش الارجنتين كان مهزوز وخايف عشان كده دخل فيه الجونين وده نتيجة عدم الثقة لان لو حد اخد باله قبل الماتش الجمهور كان بيشتمه وهو كان مكسوف حتة كسفة كان منظره وحشششششششششششششششششششششششششش



*عندك حق يابنى
اهه الحضرى الى كنو طالعين به السماااااااا
دخل فيه جونين
ولسةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هو نهائى الكاس يوك كام اصل انا معرفش ياريت اللى يعرف يقولى عشان مش عايز الماتش ده يفوتنى



*هو تقريبا 25 ابريل
يعنى لسة بدرى*


----------



## وسام الشقى (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

_* تنبيـــــــــــــــــة هـــــام
الحضرى  حارس مرمـــى النادى الاهلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
والحضــــرى حارس مــرمــــــــــــى المنتخــــب المصـــــــــــــرى

                       واللى مــــــــــــــش       "عجبـــــــــــــــــــــه "                                      يقــف فى الجوان مكانـــــه 


  ونششششششششششششششششششششوف
مــــــــع تحيـــــــــــات/ أنكــــــــــــــــــــــل: وســــــــــــــــــــــام الشـــــــــــــــقـــــى
:11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]:*_​


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



وسام الشقى قال:


> _* تنبيـــــــــــــــــة هـــــام
> الحضرى  حارس مرمـــى النادى الاهلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
> والحضــــرى حارس مــرمــــــــــــى المنتخــــب المصـــــــــــــرى
> 
> ...



*ممممممممممممممممممم
عارفين ياعم ان الحضرى حارس مرمىالاهلى
والمنتخب
بس لما هو جامد اوى كدى
ليه دخل فيه جونين من الارجنتين
هتقلى دى الارجنتين
وده مهما كان اهلاوى ومصرى وكدى
هقلك يبقى متتكلموش تانى وتعدوا تقولو الحضرى ومش عارفة ايه
مع تحيات \ زملكاوية على اخرها منكو*


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

مبروووووووووووك للزمالك
2    1


----------



## captive2010 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*

انا اهلاوي وخدوا النصيحة دي مني
بنينا سد واتهد وامير السد الاشد​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالو يا اهلاوية اتفرجووووو على لاعبيتكوووو والى بيعملوه*



captive2010 قال:


> انا اهلاوي وخدوا النصيحة دي مني
> بنينا سد واتهد وامير السد الاشد​



*هههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش بناخد نصايح من اهلاوية:11azy:
بس شكلكوا كدى بايعين الاعيبة بتاعتكو
بجد
هى دى اخلاق الاهلاوية

وبنيتوا سد واتهد وامير هيحصله بجد​*


----------

